# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Ilmaissähköpostiosoitteet

## vko

Foorumin tason ylläpitämiseksi on ilmaissähköpostiosotteilla rekisteröityminen tästä hetkestä alkaen estetty. Myös estetyillä osoitteilla aiemmin rekisteröityneiden tulee vaihtaa osoitteeksensa luotettavampi osoite. Luotettavan osoitteen voi saada esimerkiksi käyttämältään internet-operaattorilta.

----------

